# Game Developers Choice Awards Nominees Revealed



## Krory (Jan 25, 2013)

_Journey_ and _Dishonored_ lead the charge of nominations with six and four respectively. The official winners will be announced in March during Game Developers Conference.

Let the backlash commence.

*Best Audio*


Journey (Thatgamecompany/Sony Computer Entertainment)
    Hotline Miami (Dennaton Games/Devolver Digital)
    Sound Shapes (Queasy Games/Sony Computer Entertainment)
    Assassin's Creed III (Ubisoft Montreal/Ubisoft)
    Halo 4 (343 Industries/Microsoft Studios)

*Best Debut*


Humble Hearts (Dust: An Elysian Tail)
    Polytron Corporation (Fez)
    Giant Sparrow (The Unfinished Swan)
    Subset Games (FTL: Faster Than Light)
    Fireproof Games (The Room)

*Best Game Design*


Dishonored (Arkane Studios/Bethesda Softworks)
    Mark Of The Ninja (Klei Entertainment/Microsoft Studios)
    Spelunky (Derek Yu/Andy Hull)
    Journey (Thatgamecompany/Sony Computer Entertainment)
    XCOM: Enemy Unknown (Firaxis Games/2K Games)

*Best Downloadable Game*


The Walking Dead (Telltale Games)
    Spelunky (Derek Yu/Andy Hull)
    Trials: Evolution (RedLynx/Microsoft Studios)
    Mark Of The Ninja (Klei Entertainment/Microsoft Studios)
    Journey (Thatgamecompany/Sony Computer Entertainment)

*Best Technology*


Far Cry 3 (Ubisoft Montreal/Ubisoft)
    PlanetSide 2 (Sony Online Entertainment)
    Halo 4 (343 Industries/Microsoft Studios)
    Call of Duty: Black Ops II (Treyarch/Activision)
    Assassin's Creed III (Ubisoft Montreal/Ubisoft)

*Best Handheld/Mobile Game*


Gravity Rush (SCE Japan Studio/Sony Computer Entertainment)
    Hero Academy (Robot Entertainment)
    Sound Shapes (Queasy Games/Sony Computer Entertainment)
    The Room (Fireproof Games)
    Kid Icarus: Uprising (Sora/Nintendo)

*Best Narrative*


Spec Ops: The Line (Yager Entertainment/2K Games)
    Mass Effect 3 (BioWare/Electronic Arts)
    Dishonored (Arkane Studios/Bethesda Softworks)
    The Walking Dead (Telltale Games)
    Virtue's Last Reward (Chunsoft/Aksys Games)

*Best Visual Arts*


Borderlands 2 (Gearbox Software/2K Games)
    Journey (Thatgamecompany/Sony Computer Entertainment)
    Far Cry 3 (Ubisoft Montreal/Ubisoft)
    Dishonored (Arkane Studios/Bethesda Softworks)
    Halo 4 (343 Industries/Microsoft Studios)

*Innovation*


Mark of the Ninja (Klei Entertainment/Microsoft Studios)
    Journey (Thatgamecompany/Sony Computer Entertainment)
    FTL: Faster Than Light (Subset Games)
    The Unfinished Swan (Giant Sparrow/Sony Computer Entertainment)
    ZombiU (Ubisoft Montpellier/Ubisoft)

*Game of the Year*


Dishonored (Arkane Studios/Bethesda Softworks)
    The Walking Dead (Telltale Games)
    Mass Effect 3 (BioWare/Electronic Arts)
    XCOM: Enemy Unknown (Firaxis Games/2K Games)
    Journey (Thatgamecompany/Sony Computer Entertainment)


----------



## Velocity (Jan 25, 2013)

Hmm... Best Debut really should go to Subset Games, I think, and I'd give Best Narrative to Virtue's Last Reward (a genius story told brilliantly). None of the games nominated for Innovation were actually innovative, though, and I don't like how Journey was nominated for six of the ten categories or how the Best Handheld nominations are all crap...

Overall, not that impressive...


----------



## Furious George (Jan 25, 2013)

The way people go on about it I would have expected far more nominations for _Far Cry 3_.


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

I really hope Journey wins Game of the Year. It definitely deserves it.


----------



## Əyin (Jan 25, 2013)

Torned between Journey and Dishonored.


----------



## Mael (Jan 25, 2013)

> Best Narrative
> 
> Spec Ops: The Line (Yager Entertainment/2K Games)
> Mass Effect 3 (BioWare/Electronic Arts)
> ...



I swear to Jebus Spec Ops better win this.

ME 3 didn't have any fucking narrative because everything was so damn robotic.  Dishonored was good but it wasn't anything spectacular.  The Walking Dead comes close but to me if you've seen the show or read the comic, same exact formula...and zombies...we could always use more zombies. 

The last one though is a mystery to me.



> Game of the Year
> 
> Dishonored (Arkane Studios/Bethesda Softworks)
> The Walking Dead (Telltale Games)
> ...



My personal opinion?  If I HAD to give it to one I'd say Journey even if it's clearly not my top choice.  I was impressed by Journey.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Hmm... Best Debut really should go to Subset Games, I think, and I'd give Best Narrative to Virtue's Last Reward (a genius story told brilliantly). *None of the games nominated for Innovation were actually innovative*, though, and I don't like how Journey was nominated for six of the ten categories or how the Best Handheld nominations are all crap...
> 
> Overall, not that impressive...


 did you play ZombiU?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> ME 3 didn't have any fucking narrative because everything was so damn robotic.



As much as I loved Mass Effect 3... yeah... it probably doesn't deserve to be up there.


----------



## Mael (Jan 25, 2013)

Game of the Year 2013: JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: All Star Battle.

 - Come at me, Dios.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 25, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> did you play ZombiU?



It doesn't strike me as innovative. It's a first person zombie game with an inventory system that's controlled much the same as every game with an inventory system has been controlled on Nintendo's handhelds since 2004.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Velocity said:


> It doesn't strike me as innovative. It's a first person zombie game with an inventory system that's controlled much the same as every game with an inventory system has been controlled on Nintendo's handhelds since 2004.



I though the same thing until I put my hands on the Upad.. It is really an amazing experiences...


----------



## Mael (Jan 25, 2013)

Velocity said:


> It doesn't strike me as innovative. It's a first person zombie game with an inventory system that's controlled much the same as every game with an inventory system has been controlled on Nintendo's handhelds since 2004.



Plus it's zombies...holy fuck are zombies overdone.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> Plus it's zombies...holy fuck are zombies overdone.



There is that, too. I'm kinda bored of zombies now. They're almost as overdone as military shooters, if not moreso since too many military shooters have a zombie mode...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2013)

I understand the Zombie overdone thing but that doesn't make Zombiu less innovative..


----------



## Velocity (Jan 25, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I understand the Zombie overdone thing but that doesn't make Zombiu less innovative..



Innovation requires you think outside the box, though, and ZombiU doesn't. I can't think of a single thing it has done that hasn't been done before.


----------



## Mael (Jan 25, 2013)

Velocity said:


> There is that, too. I'm kinda bored of zombies now. They're almost as overdone as military shooters, if not moreso since too many military shooters have a zombie mode...



Yeah thanks a bunch Call of Duty.

Good thing Spec Ops was a one-shot, never again to be duplicated as it should've been being the righteous critique of MMS it was.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 25, 2013)

whoa, Dishonored in for best narrative? Really?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 25, 2013)

>dishonored for anything

That was a lot of hype it only kind of delivered on.  Thanks, playtesters!


----------



## Mael (Jan 25, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> whoa, Dishonored in for best narrative? Really?



Joke nomination is joke.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >dishonored for anything
> 
> That was a lot of hype it only kind of delivered on.  Thanks, playtesters!



Dishonored only really had cool abilities and aesthetic.  Outside of that it was kind of arsed.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 25, 2013)

I didn't like the aesthetic.  

It would switch between that quasi-cartoony look (the guy who gives you your powers had massive, monster hands) and more serious styles, but like within a level.  The characters had weird variations.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 25, 2013)

i agree with velocity, blow my whistle everybody else


----------



## Mael (Jan 25, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I didn't like the aesthetic.
> 
> It would switch between that quasi-cartoony look (the guy who gives you your powers had massive, monster hands) and more serious styles, but like within a level.  The characters had weird variations.



It reminded me of Team Fortress 2 aesthetic but with British looks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

vote all Journey. 
The Walking Dead narrative
Polytron Corporation debute
best tech halo 4
My predictions.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2013)

Hopefully Klei get some award. MotN is the best stealth game in years.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2013)

The Walking Dead murderstomps everything in every category.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 26, 2013)

In every category? Really? I'd give it best narrative...and that's it, really.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2013)

It will probably win most awards or share it with Journey.

Best technology is basically best engine, right? What the hell is CoD doing there with its modified Quake 3 engine?  I hear Far Cry on consoles isn't exactly well optimized, AC 3 isn't exactly wowing people either, Halo 4 from what I've seen looks remarkable for the hardware's age and have yet to hear about bad framerates and stuff and while PS2 is resource demanding, it looks damn fine and has the scale too.


----------



## Mael (Jan 26, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> The Walking Dead murderstomps everything in every category.



God I hope not. Zombies are becoming overrated and overexposed.



Cromer said:


> In every category? Really? I'd give it best narrative...and that's it, really.



Absolutely not narrative.  It's cathartic but it's yet another zombie man vs. man moral dilemma plot.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 26, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> It will probably win most awards or share it with Journey.
> 
> Best technology is basically best engine, right? What the hell is CoD doing there with its modified Quake 3 engine?  I hear Far Cry on consoles isn't exactly well optimized, AC 3 isn't exactly wowing people either, Halo 4 from what I've seen looks remarkable for the hardware's age and have yet to hear about bad framerates and stuff and while PS2 is resource demanding, it looks damn fine and has the scale too.



The Halo 4 cutscenes, whether you like the game / story or not, are insane.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah, just imagine what 343i will be capable of on better hardware  Same goes for other 1st party studios.



Mael said:


> God I hope not. Zombies are becoming overrated and overexposed.



As I said, I expect it to go down between TWD and Journey. It's one thing that both were very well received and very popular, but this is also the year where indies and downloadables outshone the big guns. But GDC has shown before that they don't always pick the popular choices (for ex. Portal and FO3 winning). But I don't really care either way. Out of the GOTY nominees I only played Dishonored and TWD and would pick the latter.


----------



## Mael (Jan 27, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> As I said, I expect it to go down between TWD and Journey. It's one thing that both were very well received and very popular, but this is also the year where indies and downloadables outshone the big guns. But GDC has shown before that they don't always pick the popular choices (for ex. Portal and FO3 winning). But I don't really care either way. Out of the GOTY nominees I only played Dishonored and TWD and would pick the latter.



I'd personally expect TWD pretty much only for the popular appeal TWD and zombies in general seem to produce.  I find it incredibly annoying despite TWD doing well as far as a game is concerned.

You are right about independent developers though.  They've been doing us justice for a little while, Limbo and Bastion cases in point.  I'd absolutely pick Journey over TWD simply because of its own non-verbal beauty it conveys.  However again, that's amongst those two.  My GOTY is pretty damn obvious and it's the brainchild of Yager.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2013)

Journey really should, though.  

Such a delight, and as well written as the Walking Dead is, it's reliant on two goddamn direct sources of inspiration, as well as the entire fucking Zombie/Media culture we have now because LOLL ZOMBEES!! xDD and all the bane its brought our movies, books and video games. 

It will probably win, but it's cool to see a game LIKE Journey to be on the list.


----------



## Mael (Jan 27, 2013)

Journey is beautiful, but I guess in the grand scheme of things you need to look for a game that has more meat and potatoes.  Journey is simply poetic and visual, but there's not much else to write home about because it's so simple.  I sounds sacrilege to say but I think sadly that's where TWD makes it, because it makes it richer in voice and detail and I fucking hate zombie things.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 27, 2013)

As long as Hotline Miami gets recognized for something, all is good. Though it probably should have been nominated for narrative over a couple of the other games.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2013)

Mael said:


> Journey is beautiful, but I guess in the grand scheme of things you need to look for a game that has more meat and potatoes.  Journey is simply poetic and visual, but there's not much else to write home about because it's so simple.  I sounds sacrilege to say but I think sadly that's where TWD makes it, because it makes it richer in voice and detail and I fucking hate zombie things.



I'll get lynched for it, I'm certain, but I don't really think is much to write home about, save for the story.  It's barely a game.  And that's its sole intention, undoubtedly, but the game and story are so compartmentalized it's almost disheartening to see games like this become lauded so well because they're distancing gameplay from the story.

We're supposed to be moving towards things like Spec Ops: the Line and away from Final Fantasy whiz-bang action cutscenes to slow, plodding gameplay that has no relation to the story.   Even things like the reveal of 'Would you kindly?' in Bioshock still get me all tingly inside, because it's a celebration of what games can do that no other medium can.  

Oh well, it's a great game and a hell of a lot better than MEATHEAD MUSCLE SHOOTER OPS: REAL WORLD PROBLEMS, JUVENILE POWER FANTASY winning time and time again.


----------



## Mael (Jan 27, 2013)

Lamb said:


> As long as Hotline Miami gets recognized for something, all is good. Though it probably should have been nominated for narrative over a couple of the other games.



Good call...but the ultraviolence may be the detractor.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'll get lynched for it, I'm certain, but I don't really think is much to write home about, save for the story.  It's barely a game.  And that's its sole intention, undoubtedly, but the game and story are so compartmentalized it's almost disheartening to see games like this become lauded so well because they're distancing gameplay from the story.
> 
> We're supposed to be moving towards things like Spec Ops: the Line and away from Final Fantasy whiz-bang action cutscenes to slow, plodding gameplay that has no relation to the story.   Even things like the reveal of 'Would you kindly?' in Bioshock still get me all tingly inside, because it's a celebration of what games can do that no other medium can.
> 
> Oh well, it's a great game and a hell of a lot better than MEATHEAD MUSCLE SHOOTER OPS: REAL WORLD PROBLEMS, JUVENILE POWER FANTASY winning time and time again.



Wait this is a knock on shit like Call of Duty, right?  I won't be havin' peeps knockin' mah Spec Ops.   It's a game that should be setting off a wave of literature in gaming even if there might've been predecessors but with less punch.

Journey won in terms of a sensual experience though and that was the point for an indie developer.  Walking Dead?  Yeah honestly I'm fucking sick of zombies so I can't feel good about it one way or the other.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2013)

It's not a knock on Spec Ops.  It has flaws, but it's a nice integration of story telling, gameplay and meta discussion on games as whole--rather than mowing down mooks to get to the next cutscene.

Journey is simple, but so is Mario.  Things need not be complicated to be powerful or innovative, and that's pretty clear with Journey.  It's visually stunning and profoundly effective at telling a story with very, very little context and developer input.


----------



## Mael (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's not a knock on Spec Ops.  It has flaws, but it's a nice integration of story telling, gameplay and meta discussion on games as whole--rather than mowing down mooks to get to the next cutscene.
> 
> Journey is simple, but so is Mario.  Things need not be complicated to be powerful or innovative, and that's pretty clear with Journey.  It's visually stunning and profoundly effective at telling a story with very, very little context and developer input.



Good...good...was just making sure. 

And I agree completely.  To me, while Spec Ops: The Line was a thrilling and chilling novel, Journey was like a Wordsworth poem with a string quartet behind me.  It was whimsical and sad.  SOTL was sad but in a different way, like a very tragic and traumatic downfall that never had a positive ending from the get-go.  Journey however was of rise and fall and rise again and the music that went with it was actually touching.

My argument was that because TWD is OMG ZOMBEHS and a lot more in line with popular media, it will likely be a winner because "it has more."


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 27, 2013)

Mael said:


> Game of the Year 2013: JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: All Star Battle.
> 
> - Come at me, Dios.



Remember something
If that gun is the Emperor and your Hol Horse.
It's nothing going to work out too well.


----------



## Mael (Jan 27, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Remember something
> If that gun is the Emperor and your Hol Horse.
> It's nothing going to work out too well.



That's just a cover.  That's my finger of JoJo ready to shoot some hamon justice at Cars.  That or I'm like voiced by Might Motherfucking Guy Mohammed Abdul with Magician's Red ready to burn bitches on the regular.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 27, 2013)

What?  No DmC and its Shakespearean writing?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 28, 2013)

Mael said:


> That's just a cover.  That's my finger of JoJo ready to shoot some hamon justice at Cars.  That or I'm like voiced by Might Motherfucking Guy Mohammed Abdul with Magician's Red ready to burn bitches on the regular.



Did you forget?
Dandyman shares the same VA as Hol Horse 


Abdul is Gai?
Flames of Youth and Flames of Magician's Red

On topic:
Halo 4 seems like a solid choice for the categories it's in.

Walking Dead and Journey are great picks for GotY


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Well fuck that load of faggotry.


----------



## Mael (Jan 28, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Did you forget?
> Dandyman shares the same VA as Hol Horse
> 
> 
> ...



Abdul and Gai would make for the unbreakable duo. 



"Shion" said:


> Well fuck that load of faggotry.



Best not be talking 'bout JJBA, SOTL, or Journey.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Unfinished Swan.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'll get lynched for it, I'm certain, but I don't really think is much to write home about, save for the story.  *It's barely a game.  And that's its sole intention, undoubtedly, but the game and story are so compartmentalized it's almost disheartening to see games like this become lauded so well because they're distancing gameplay from the story.*
> 
> We're supposed to be moving towards things like Spec Ops: the Line and away from Final Fantasy whiz-bang action cutscenes to slow, plodding gameplay that has no relation to the story. *Even things like the reveal of 'Would you kindly?' in Bioshock still get me all tingly inside, because it's a celebration of what games can do that no other medium can. *



Ya see what I did, I bolded and Biggie-Sized the stuff I like. Didja notice that? 

I have been saying what this post has been saying for the longest. 

As much as I respect games like TWD and Heavy Rain (and will undoubtedly respect Beyond: Two Souls) their success often scares me because these types of games send out a clear message to the industry: Video Game narrative can only be taken serious when it becomes more like a movie.

Games like Bioshock, Half-Life 2 and (I'm going to say it haters) Metroid Prime can never be praised enough because it is far more challenging to tell a story in cooperation with gameplay rather than divorced from it. I echo the eternally wise words from the questionable head of Cliff Blizensky "Passive entertainment is on its way out."


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 28, 2013)

I hope that Gravity Rush wins in the best handheld game category.


----------



## Mael (Jan 28, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Ya see what I did, I bolded and Biggie-Sized the stuff I like. Didja notice that?
> 
> I have been saying what this post has been saying for the longest.
> 
> ...



Not quite.  I refer to games like Metal Gear Cutscene that pretty much make their games movies but the narrative is complete shit.

Heavy Rain, TWD, and Spec Ops: The Line made narrative that was at least poignant or cathartic.  Shit even Journey did this as mute as it could be in voice.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2013)

Mael said:


> Not quite.  I refer to games like Metal Gear Cutscene that pretty much make their games movies but the narrative is complete shit.
> 
> Heavy Rain, TWD, and Spec Ops: The Line made narrative that was at least poignant or cathartic.  Shit even Journey did this as mute as it could be in voice.



Okay, maybe it wasn't fair to lump up Metal Gear Solid 4 with the others (el-oh-el ) but I think my point still stands. MGS4 was far more passive and told far crappier a story but in the case of TWD and Heay Rain (haven't played Spec Ops: The Line) you are still essentially playing a movie. Ideally video games should be trying to get away from that.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 28, 2013)

Mael said:


> Not quite.  I refer to games like Metal Gear Cutscene that pretty much make their games movies but the narrative is complete shit.


Shoot yourself and make the world a favor


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 28, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What?  No DmC and its Shakespearean writing?


Capcom was out of money.


----------



## Mael (Jan 28, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Okay, maybe it wasn't fair to lump up Metal Gear Solid 4 with the others (el-oh-el ) but I think my point still stands. MGS4 was far more passive and told far crappier a story but in the case of TWD and Heay Rain (haven't played Spec Ops: The Line) you are still essentially playing a movie. Ideally video games should be trying to get away from that.



No they shouldn't.  You want games to be engaging.  Heavy Rain was just too...heavy...literally.  



Hatifnatten said:


> Shoot yourself and make the world a favor



You're possibly in love with the new Devil May Cry...that's suicide-worthy in and of itself.

And Metal Gear Solid with Raiden and going forward was complete and utter shite.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2013)

Mael said:


> No they shouldn't.  You want games to be engaging.  Heavy Rain was just too...heavy...literally.



Less interactive and more cinematic doesn't always equal "engaging" though. In most cases its the exact opposite. Bioshock was far more engaging than Heavy Rain and it manages to be so with, what, less than 4 cutscenes?


----------



## Mael (Jan 28, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Less interactive and more cinematic doesn't always equal "engaging" though. In most cases its the exact opposite. Bioshock was far more engaging than Heavy Rain and it manages to be so with, what, less than 4 cutscenes?



Japanese games tend to be the heavier in cutscenes.  I find it just as annoying.  Spec Ops: The Line, luckily for you, has them but they're not as obnoxious as you'd think.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 28, 2013)

the winners



*Best Audio*
Journey

*Best Debut*
Subset Games (FTL: Faster Than Light)

*Best Game Design*
Journey

*Best Downloadable Game*
Journey

*Best Technology*
Far Cry 3

*Best Handheld/Mobile Game*
The Room

*Best Narrative*
The Walking Dead

*Best Visual Arts*
Journey

*Innovation*
Journey

*Game of the Year*
Journey


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 28, 2013)

Good...     good.


----------



## Mael (Mar 28, 2013)

Well at least Journey won most of them...



> WINNER: The Walking Dead (Telltale Games)
> 
> Finalists:
> Spec Ops: The Line (Yager Entertainment/2K Games)
> ...



Oh yeah they're totally not wanking to the zombie wave. 

Fucking Walking Dead...it's not that great of a damn story.

And the fact ME3 is there to already casts doubt.


----------

